# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  День города Калуги 2013

## yakudza

День города Калуги 2013!!!

30 августа состоится торжественное собрание и праздничный концерт, посвященные Дню города. Традиционно на этом мероприятии пройдут церемонии награждения званиями «Почетный гражданин города Калуги» и «Заслуженный работник города Калуги».

Основной день проведения праздничных культурно-массовых мероприятий – 31 августа. Мероприятия пройдут на центральных площадках города – это Театральная площадь, ул.Театральная, Центральный парк культуры и отдыха, площадь Старый торг, сквер Волкова, ул.Кирова (на площадке около кинотеатра «Центральный»), площадка перед торгово-развлекательным центром «Торговый квартал» и др.
Согласно традиции, этот день начнется с торжественной церемонии возложения цветов к Вечному Огню на Могиле Неизвестному солдату, начало в 11.00.
Театральная площадь

В 12.00 на Театральной площади состоится торжественное открытие Дня города «Калуга – душа России». В рамках этого мероприятия Городской Голова города Калуги Николай Васильевич Полежаев поздравит калужан с праздником и даст символический старт началу городского празднования. После чего пройдет церемония награждения победителей городского смотра-конкурса «Лучший дворник города Калуги».
Праздничные мероприятия на площади будут проходить в течение всего дня.
С 11.00 до 12.00 в Театральном сквере подарок калужанам приготовят калужские кондитеры и флористы, это кондитерское изделие «Цветущая Калуга», оформленное композициями из цветов. В 12.30 состоится его презентация.
По завершении мероприятия кондитерское изделие будет передано детям – участникам творческих коллективов, принимающих участие в празднике. Мероприятие организовано управлением экономики города Калуги совместно с управлением культуры города Калуги.

----------


## yakudza

С 12.30 до 13.30 на Театральной площади состоится ежегодный парад детских колясок, в этом году он приурочен Году окружающей среды и пройдет под девизом «Дети – цветы жизни». На сегодняшний день на участие в параде подступило 30 заявок.

В 13.30 калужан ждет подарок от компании «Мицубиси  Моторс» - показательные выступления участников клуба «Экисуикан». Это один из видов японских традиционных боевых искусств – Иайдо.

В 13.45 перед калужанами выступят победители и участники II городского открытого фестиваля - конкурса «Радуга талантов».

В 15.00 в рамках проекта «Танцующий город», начатого в прошлом году, состоится « Zumba фитнес-пати». Это танцевальный марафон в латиноамериканском стиле для всей семьи, под руководством профессионального тренера Анны Березиной.

Любителей народной песни в 18.00 приглашаем на концертную программу артистов молодежного центра «Русская гармонь» из г.Санкт-Петербурга, которые входят в «золотую десятку» гармонистов России.

В 19.00 начнется концертная программа калужской студии Аллы Духовой «Тодес».
Праздничный вечер, в 20.00, продолжит выступление Ирины Чувиковой  и эксцентрик- балета «Кудесы». Это новый творческий проект,  который будет интересен любой 
зрительской аудитории.
В исполнение Ирины Чувиковой прозвучат хиты зарубежной и российской эстрады.  

В 20.45 начнется концертная программа артистов продюсерского центра Алексея Моргунова - студии эстрадной песни «Акцент», артисты которой известны не только в Калуге, но и за пределами Калужской области. Это шоу Артема Грохольского, Анастасия Дроздова и группа «Блеск шоу», а также молодой талантливый исполнитель Гульшан.

Завершит программу с 21.30 до 22.00 выступление пародийного шоу Руслана Платова «Пятый элемент». Калужане увидят динамичное и красочное шоу, в котором «звезды» различных поколений сменяют друг друга. Это уникальное действо с мгновенным перевоплощением, яркими костюмами и отличной хореографией.

----------


## yakudza

Улица Театральная.
Всех любителей оригинальных вещей ручной работы, которые сделаны мастерами народных промыслов, приглашаем на пешеходную часть улица Театральная, где пройдет Фестиваль народного искусства и ремесел «Калуга – город мастеров». Начало мероприятия в 12.00.
В рамках фестиваля планируется проведение ярмарочной торговли, мастер-классов, народных игр.
Атмосферу ярмарочных гуляний создаст выступление коллектива «Калужская тальянка».

Дворец торжеств.
В 12.30 состоится долгожданное событие для калужан -  торжественное открытие сквера молодоженов и Дворца торжеств.

----------


## yakudza

Центральный парк культуры и отдыха.

Большая и разнообразная программа ждет калужан в Центральном парке культуры и отдыха.
Согласно сложившейся традиции, Региональный благотворительный фонд «Возрождение» подготовил много подарков и сюрпризов. В 13.00 начнется танцевальная программа «Под звуки духового оркестра», в 14.00 народное гулянье «День города – праздник для всех! И в летопись Калуги милой, напишут наши имена». Калужан ждет встреча с лучшими творческими коллективами, и выступление артистов национального шоу «Коляда».

Также в 12.00 начнутся праздничные программы от калужских средств массовой информации «Аллея СМИ», в которых принимает участие редакция газеты «Калужская неделя». «Аллея СМИ» - это отличная возможность жителей и гостей города познакомиться с работой региональных СМИ, поучаствовать в он-лайн опросах, репортажах, пообщаться лично с теми, кто «делает» новости, готовит репортажи. Калужские СМИ приготовили для калужан большое количество конкурсов и сюрпризов.

В 15.30 на центральной площадке парка программу продолжит Праздник цветов, в рамках городского конкурса, проводимого управлением по работе с населением  на территориях, состоятся церемонии награждения победителей городских конкурсов «Калуга в цвету» и «Дом образцового содержания».

Также в Центральном парке культуры и отдыха с 15.00 до 16.00 –  компания «Мицубиси Моторс» приготовила еще один подарок для калужан – это чайная церемония – Садо, в переводе с японского – «Путь чая», специфическая ритуализованная форма совместного чаепития, созданная в Японии в средние века и по настоящее время существующая в этой стране.

----------


## yakudza

Калужский театр кукол.

На площадке около кинотеатра «Центральный» в 12.00 впервые Калужским театром кукол будет проводиться Праздник для всей семьи «Театр кукол – территория детства». В рамках этого мероприятия детей и их родителей ждут встречи с любимыми персонажами сказок, концертная и развлекательная программа, показ детской моды и много других сюрпризов.

Площадка у памятника А.С.Пушкина.

Для любителей поэзии в 17.00  у памятника А.С.Пушкина участниками литературно-поэтического театра Городского досугового центра будет проведен музыкально-поэтический вечер «Здесь проезжал поэт влюбленный».






Карнавал
 (площадь Победы – площадь Старый торг)

Восьмой Калужский карнавал в этом году приурочен Году охраны окружающей среды и пройдет под девизом «Мир, в котором мы живем».

Традиционно в карнавале принимают участие лучшие творческие коллективы города и Калужской области, артисты театров, муниципальные учреждения культуры, образования, физической культуры, спорта и молодежной политики, муниципальные предприятия и учреждения, торговые центры, предприятия и организации, работающие в городе Калуге.

Начало формирования колонн участников карнавала начнется в 16.00 вокруг площади Победы. В 17.00 состоится традиционная церемония открытия карнавала и начало движения.

----------


## yakudza

Площадь Старый торг.

Торжественный финал карнавала «Мир, в котором мы живем» состоится в 18.00 на площади Старый торг.

По его завершении в 18.30 пройдет концертная программа народного коллектива ансамбля танца «Ровесник» Калужского колледжа культуры и искусств.

Сквер имени Волкова

Компания ООО «Фольксваген ГРУП РУС» традиционно приготовила большую развлекательную программу в сквере имени Волкова.
В связи с тем, что компания является одним из спонсоров Олимпиады в Сочи, этот праздник проходит под девизом: «Калуга – территория спорта».
С 11.00 до 23.00 для калужан подготовлена очень интересная и насыщенная программа, в рамках которой будут проводиться развлекательные мероприятия для детей и взрослых, концертные программы творческих коллективов города, работа спортивных площадок, встречи со знаменитыми спортсменами и много-много интересного.
В 20.00 состоится выступление популярного исполнителя эстрады 80-х Томаса Андерса.
В 21.30 – выступление популярной российской группы «Звери».
Завершится программа Световым шоу (22.10) и праздничным фейерверком в 22.30.

Программа очень насыщенная, поэтому более подробная информация будет размещена на отдельных афишах.

----------


## yakudza

ТРЦ «Торговый квартал»

 Торгово-развлекательный центр «Торговый квартал» тоже подготовил для калужан большую праздничную программу «Калуга – город чемпионов».
С 17.00 до 19.00 пройдет семейная спортивно-развлекательная  программа, в рамках которой: паркур-шоу, вело-шоу (Москва), шоу черлидеров, анимационные программы, работа аттракционов.
В 19.00 начнется концертно-развлекательная программа. Перед калужанами выступят: зажигательное шоу барабанщиц, воспитанники калужской студии Аллы Духовой «Тодес», акробаты – участники телевизионного шоу «Минута славы».
Также пройдет концертная программа музыкальной кавер-группы «5 сторон» (г.Москва), красочное огненное шоу.
Кульминацией праздника в 22.00 станет праздничный фейерверк.

Подробная афиша праздничных мероприятий будет размещена также на сайте управления культуры города Калуги.

Памятник 600-летию основания города Калуги.

Компания «Вольво - Восток» с 12.00 проводит развлекательную программу «Пристегни ремни безопасности» на площадке у памятника 600-летию основания города Калуги.

«Алекспарк»
С 11.00 начнется программа в «Алекспарке» с участием коллективов учреждений дополнительного образования, подведомственных управлению образования.

Мероприятия, посвященные Дню города также пройдут во всех учреждениях культуры, Домах культуры, библиотеках, в центре «Забота», подведомственном управлению социальной защиты, а также в учреждениях образования, физической культуры, спорта и молодежной политики.

Полная программа праздничных мероприятий, размещена на сайте управления культуры города Калуги.
Мы надеемся, что каждый житель нашего города, найдет для себя мероприятие, которое не оставит его равнодушным.
Давайте все вместе отметим День рождения нашего любимого города!

----------


## yakudza

Кто куда пойдет? Может пересечемся?

Мы хотим заглянуть к театру кукол

----------


## Kukueva

Здравствуйте!
мы с детьми намеревались погулять на день города, тоже любим театр кукол)))
спасибо, что выложили программу, много интересного.
У меня еще старший хотел в карнавале поучаствовать, но мне кажется, там ведь только организации...

----------

